# Chai's Wedding Journal(I got married!)



## Chai_w

omfg i just had this written out and it disappeared :cry:

Our wedding colors are red, white, and black, our theme is romance and our relationship and basically us lol

We are getting married on Dec 18, 2011. we chose this date because we wanted to keep our anniversary the same, so we are getting married on our 3 year anniversary :happydance::yipee:

we booked the photographer today, and are booking the venue tomorrow or thursday. and my ring came in but his will not be in till the 11th. but omg they are so freaking pretty lol.

Ceremony-
we are having a circle ceremony, in which OH and I will be in the center of the circle literally surrounded by friends and family and also everyone will have a good view.

Music-
my entrance is Cannon i'm not sure in which chord though OH has to tell me lol
bm/gm/OH entrance is a song by apacalyptica we haven't decided which yet though.
exit song is also undecided

Our song- Awake by secondhand serenade
Father/Daughter Dance- Daughters by john mayer
Mother/Son Dance- I don't know the name as MIL picked it out in advance

dance floor music will be an eclectic collection of techno, rock, pop, old ppl music(for the grandparents and great grandparents).

Reception-

tables will be numbered as important dates in our relationship, i.e. first kiss, first date, etc. don't know if we are going to make a game out of that.

the cake topper is going to be zombies that my maid of honors dad is hand painting for us. the venue provides the cake

a second cake is needed which our maid of honor has offered as a wedding gift since she is in pastry school. that cake will be used in the cake battle. we will be getting cake all over each others faces lol there may have to be rain slickers or trashbags or something involved in it to keep the clothes clean.:cloud9::haha:

we are planning to have a foam sword fight. It goes along with a funny story.
we were out at a dollar store and stumbled upon crappy foam swords in the toy isle and the fun loving couple that we are, we ended up sword fighting, and an employee came over and everything but she didn't stop us, he stopped fighting back so i looked behind me and saw the employee poking her head around lol anyway whoever wins gets to be "right" the rest of our lives lol.:dohh::haha:

we are tossing around the idea of performing a dance I choreographed with some of my bridesmaids from dance and my OH.

so overall it's going to be a very fun filled night we hope with lots of great pictures.

i've also attached pictures of my beautiful dress, as well as the bm's dresses.
first pic-front of dress
second-back of dress
third-bridesmaids, sorry for the quality of the pic had to take it with my phone:wacko:

sorry for the length got a lot to cover lol. gawd i love my dress so much it's so freaking pretty:cloud9: ahhh i can't wait to be OH's wife legally(we already call each other husband and wife, felt that way for a long time, just making it all offical):cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Chai_w

my pics didn't show up lol so i'm putting them here...
 



Attached Files:







WD0215 front.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 12









WD0215 back.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 8









bridesmaids dress from davids bridal.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mumandco

Your wedding sounds fab and sooo fun x x


----------



## honeybee2

love the dress! Welcome x


----------



## Tiff

Love the dress!! That's the day before my daughter's 3rd birthday! Our theme is Black and White with red, lol.

Everything sounds great :happydance:


----------



## Chai_w

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::ninja:
We booked the place today!!! for our wonderful winter date:cold:

ordering my dress tomorrow, soon as i get it i'm trying it on!!!! so freaking excited!


----------



## honeybee2

I always get jealous of winter weddings! I still wish to this day we had a christmas wedding. congrats hun! x


----------



## Chai_w

Our rings came in early:happydance:
so here is picture...my wedding ring is on my pinkie, my engagement ring in on my ring finger(obv) and his wedding ring is dangling on my middle finger:dance:

oh and my dress is ordered today! ahhh i can't wait to get to have it in my hands and try it on and get the veil and everything! :ninja::wohoo::D
 



Attached Files:







Wedding rings.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Chai_w

oh yea and funny story...
so my Dad was texting my mom about what to wear to the wedding, like if he had to wear a costume or something(my sisters wedding was alice and wonderland but it wasn't costumy) and i told her to tell him yes, he has to wear the robin of loxley outfit and completely stand out from everyone else lol

really i just want him to be comfortable, it's semiformal cept for the wedding party lol


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: That's funny with what you said to your Dad! 

Yay for booking the date and :wohoo: for your rings being in!!!


----------



## Chai_w

Thank y'all for the support and comments, everything is coming together so nicely, especially since college is starting up again soon, and i finally got OH to sit down with me and look at favors sooo here they are: we are getting 20 of each =D

UPDATE: narrowed it down to one yay!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







favor 2.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Chai_w

found a clearer picture of the bridesmaids dresses:thumbup:
speaking of which OH just informed me today that we will be having 5 groomsmen instead of 4 so i have to find 2 more ppl, one is my cousin the other is a friend of mine that i have to ask lol.
 



Attached Files:







bridesmaids dress 81047.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Chai_w

I got my dress, but it has some issues that i have to take it to a tailer to fix but then it will be perfect =)
 



Attached Files:







reality.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Chai_w

On a brighter note though, OH and best man got fitted for their tuxes and OH gets his tux rental free:happydance: thats 2 down, 4 more to go on the tuxes. none of the girls have ordered their dress yet.:dohh:


----------



## Chai_w

Our DJ couple is booked and so is our ordaned person yay!!! and our invitations are completely done,just need to send them out.
My Dad is making sure that my sis and her husband and my nephew and im pretty sure my uncle and aunt will be able to fly out here for the wedding :happydance:
haven't contacted the alterationist(sp?) yet but i have their number and it is the tailor my Maid of honor's family has been using for years and apparently he is cost effective and quick which is perfect!
i'm so freaking excited!:wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee:


----------



## mumandco

I love your favours :) and your dress looks gorgeous


----------



## Chai_w

wow haven't updated in forever but we ended up getting a guest book, we are going to change the address space into something else not sure yet prolly tips and tricks lol. but it was donated by one of our neighbors who is friends with my MIL.
scared the crap out of me that it was MIL that picked one out randomly, she has pretty much opposite taste than we do, so it was nice to find out that it was pretty:happydance: 
sorry if they are big =)
 



Attached Files:







guest book1.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2









guest book2.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2









guest book3.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Chai_w

yay! OH's ring just came back in, we had to get it resized and its in:happydance: 
i think i made the ring person pee their pants when i called them earlier this week since they were suppose to have it in then and they didnt then they couldn't find the paper work, and then they couldn't find the supplier cuz they didn't have it in the cpu which is rediculous so i made him find it and call my OH back:haha: and when he called him back he was all apologizing and saying that it should be in by the end of the week, yay for me being mini bridezilla over the ring:thumbup:

i promise i'm not a bridezilla, but we are busy as anything and if they didn't have it we wouldve had to by another and that wouldve been a pain in the ass. we are both doing school full time and working multiple jobs. our schedule is hectic as it is. so very very happy that it came in:cloud9:


----------



## Chai_w

Holy shit! 2 months left:cloud9: :wohoo:

anywoosals, we were looking at the different flower designs and found what we would like for me(pic 1 and below pic 1 maybe a mix or something), the bridesmaids and maid of honor(pic 3, will not have the black flowers or the leaves but basically smaller inverse of my bouquet), and the mens boutonnieres(pic 4, groom will have red rose with a white backdrop).

still to get done: get dressed altered, get witnesses to sign marriage licence registration form infront of clerk at courthouse, order the flowers from a flower shop, get last groomsmen to rent tux, meet up with ordaned person to go over ceremony specifications, get final count on people, do up seating arrangement for the circle, print out table numbers, print out seating cards for people, pay for event, get hair done, find wedding shoes and some wedding night accessories 

it is going to be a very busy 2 months! we also have school stuff and work all inbetween that list lol

We can do it!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







flower bouquet2.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 21









flower bouquet2.5.jpg
File size: 189 KB
Views: 0









flower bouquet3.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 0









flower boutonnieres.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Chai_w

oh and we found our cake topper:cloud9:, which we have decided will stay as is...
 



Attached Files:







Cake topper.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Chai_w

2 weeks 4 days left! 
-We have met with out reverand and the final wedding ceremony has been gone over, 
-the cake tasting went well we are having pound cake with raspberry something in it, and the cake design is really pretty haven't been able to find a picture, but i will post one at some point lol. 
-Photographer is completely paid off, and knows where to go.
-all my bridesmaids have their dresses now
-all of the groomsmen have had their fittings picking up on the 16th!
-I bought the presents for my bridesmaids
-we have sent out our music information to our dj. 
-our rehearsal dinner will be in our community center which is renting for free, and we are ordering pizza and take-out. that will be on the 17th since my father doesnt get in till the 15th or 16th. 
-Have heard back from everyone but one person. so that makes our total with alternates at 58 or 59.
-got estimate on flowers 249.00 eek! but OH says its ok so i guess i'll order them then:thumbup:
-i know how the tables will be grouped!

here are some pictures: there are 4 charms, and then the ring, each bridesmaid will get a ring with one charm that represents them, as well as a giant ring lol
 



Attached Files:







cat.png
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 34









monkey.png
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 33









panda.png
File size: 10 KB
Views: 33









penguin.png
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 35









ring.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Chai_w

more pictures:cloud9: lovely knife set to cut the cake and the garter:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







knife and server.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 0









garter.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Chai_w

AND THE CAKE!!! It will be white and red roses instead of black. and only two tiers since we have so little people, and with no roses on top since we have the cake topper. the rest of the coloring is as is. it's going to be sooo pretty! and we still have to grooms cake too!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







the cake upclose.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Chai_w

still left to do:
-pay for event space(includes food, ceremony space, reception space, and cake)
-get flowers ordered
-get wedding license( had to wait as it only lasts for one month after issued)
-alter dress
-get extra roses for the rings
-get finalized number of people
-pick up tuxes
-pick up flowers
-have rehearsal dinner
-GET MARRIED!:cloud9::wedding::happydance:


----------



## Tiff

So amazing! Love everything you've done. You'll have a great day, so excited for you.

Easy day for me to remember too, its the day before my daughter's birthday. :smug: :blush:


----------



## Chai_w

aw happy early birthday to your daughter, a little early lol and thats really cool, one of my teachers from high school couldn't come cause her first granddaughters bday party is on that day. Little kids and their bday parties are sooo cute! I remember when my nephew was turning 1 and 2, he is turning 4 this coming june! ah how the time flies no?


----------



## Chai_w

Holy crap! 10 days left!:shock::wohoo: so freaking excited! We are making the final payment today! It's getting down to the wire, but everything is hopefully going to get done and go smoothly:cloud9:

paranoid that something is going to go really badly that day, i would be terribly pissed off if it did:growlmad: something is bound to wrong, and thats fine, just would prefer it not be anything major.

I have been feeling like I might lose my voice lately, so I'm going to pump up my vitamin c and pray that i either keep my voice till after the wedding or if I do lose it that it comes back before the wedding.:haha:

still waiting for cake topper to arrive, the groomsmen gifts have been sent out as well so hopefully will be getting those soon. but everything else has come in, like the bridesmaids gifts, the garter, and the knife set:thumbup:


----------



## Chai_w

okay 9 days left. The cake topper has come in:thumbup: the groomsmen gifts have been shipped just waiting for them to arrive. getting flowers reserved hopefully tomorrow. and we booked our appointment for our tattoos for the 20th:happydance:
otherwise, not too much going on, we pick up the license on monday and we have all of our finals this week which is going to suck.

and OH has decided we are going to be traditional in that i wont get to see him the night before or the morning of the wedding:cry: I know that itll make it more special when we do see each other and get to spend the night together again, but I haven't slept without him by my side in forever:cry: I'm extra emotional lately too. poopy hormones:growlmad:


----------



## Chai_w

6 days left!:happydance:
so we have the wedding license, have put the deposit on the flowers to be picked up on the 17th which is the same day as the rehearsal dinner, but they get picked up earlier.
hmmm whatelse, well the groomsmen gifts are shipped just waiting on them to arrive. we have our tattoo appointment booked, just have to go in this week and put down a deposit.
my MIL decided to make the rehearsal dinner much more fancy than it actually is. she bought us plastic lace table covers, she wants us to use a statue as a center piece, has bought paper wedding bells to hang up, and has confetti to put on the tables(which we most definitly are not using in the clubhouse because that is waaaay too much cleanup and the clubhouse has to look the way it did before we came in.), and she also bought three favors in which to adorn the tables with, that we can give out, she said and I quote "I was thinking about getting the full 15-20 but I didn't want to steal your thunder" yea that was very interesting:thumbup:.
OH's response to seeing the bag and hearing what is in it, was why? in which i responded I have no idea.:shrug:

All we want for the rehearsal dinner is pizza, the fruit that she ordered, and maybe if we feel up to it some icecream cake or cookies or something. Like I said very simple, I don't get why it has to have all this extra stuff? maybe we are just simple people:dohh::haha: oh well, it'll be fun regardless:happydance:


----------



## Chai_w

all fixed!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







dress2.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chai_w

hello beautiful brides and brides to be:flower:

I got married!:cloud9: OMG It was absolutely AMAZING!:cloud9: We did end up having to start a bit late as some of our guests had trouble getting to the venue. However, the once it started it was just breath-taking and perfect!:cloud9::cloud9:

I won the sword fight:haha: but it is under review wether or not he got me before I got him and where he hit me. so we will see the outcome of that. The ceremony was absolutely perfect, the circle came out beautifully! OH and I were literally both shaking when we were in the center, we were holding hands the whole time, I could barely speak my vows without crying cause I was so happy. The food was amazing, though we only got a very small amount. The dancing was wonderful though very short, we don't have very dancy family, but our friends rocked the floor, and our main dances were wonderful too. I can't wait for pictures! which wont be in for like 25 more days :cry: and the cake was and still is amazing(we ended up still having half the base left):haha:

I am so happy that I am finally a Mrs.:happydance: I have the certificate to be able to start my name change over and our certificate to put on the wall. I just couldn't be happier:happydance::wedding:
lemme know if you have any questions:cloud9:


----------



## mumandco

Congratulations hun x z


----------



## Chai_w

just thought id do another update: 5 months in.

loving married life, it is pretty much the same as it was before cept on taxes and the fact that i now have a maiden name:haha: i love having my husbands last name:cloud9:

some pictures!
 



Attached Files:







0037.jpg
File size: 89.8 KB
Views: 11









0126.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 16









0234.jpg
File size: 142.3 KB
Views: 16









0043.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 11









0239.jpg
File size: 107.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Gunnhilde

Chai_w said:


> just thought id do another update: 5 months in.
> 
> loving married life, it is pretty much the same as it was before cept on taxes and the fact that i now have a maiden name:haha: i love having my husbands last name:cloud9:
> 
> some pictures!

Your wedding looked amazing! Congratulations!


----------

